#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  35 Mbps Adsl, Quantos clientes?

## BrasileiroNet

Boa tarde a todos!!

Gostaria de colocar em debate pois em minha cidade Recife-PE a (GVT) chegou com tudo para derrubar a (Oi), é seguinte:

Montei um pequeno provedor com rb600+3setoriais oiw 14 dbi 90°+ cartões r52h 350mW+ serv Squid + hotspot, até ai tudo blz. Procurei uma empresa que fornece link dedicado para começar com 10 clientes, comecei a operar em Janeiro/2010, e ate agora estou com os 10 clientes pois os que consigo são muito distantes da minha estação.
Estou pagando caro por um link de 1Mb (dedicado) que bem dizer não estou utilizando (total), pois só tenho 10 clientes e nunca ao mesmo tempo. Comecei assim pensando que ia ser mais fácil conseguir clientes ... Resumindo...

Será que se eu pegar um link da GVT de [(15Mbps down) e (1Mbps up)]R$119,90 ou [(35Mbps down e 3Mbps up)]R$229.90 + ip fixo R$50,00, seria melhor para começar pois já não tenho de onde mais tirar dinheiro para pagar o link pois custa R$ 850,00 mês, e só tenho R$450,00 entrando dos clientes. Pensei em começar assim pois meu projeto era parceria SCM, mas por emquanto não dá.

Gostaria da opinião de vocês, quantos clientes posso atender com 15 ou 35 mb adsl, e que por sinal aqui em Recife com a GVT da isso de mega pois montaram uma mega estrutura para derrubar a Oi, é (fibra) até a porta do cliente principalmente se for empresa, tenho cnpj.

Agradeçoa todos e descupe pelo texto grande.

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Obrigado, mas pelo que sei aqui em Recife, eles querem é vender, não estão preocupados com o que vc vai fazer com a banda. Net pirata aqui é que nem barraca pega bebo em cada esquina tem uma omni no telhado, e com certeza não é link dedicado, estou querendo trocar só para o começo, quando atingir uns 50 clientes colocar um dedicado novamente.

E a questão é 15 ou 35 megas quantos clientes?
abraço.

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Clientes com perfil 256K down 128K up se for 15Mb meu link, e se for 35Mb posso colocar 600K para clientes, desculpa não ter especificado a banda dos clientes

----------


## fenaso

Olá Eduardo,

Tenho um provedor aqui no Rio de Janeiro e com certeza você pode optar pelo link ADSL de 15 até 200 clientes. De 200 à 250 começa a ter problema com UP e você começa a perder cliente, então, só então passe para um link full e legalize o SCM.

É pela limitação do UP que você começa a ter problemas... E então não adianta mais link em rede estatística, tem que ser determinística.

O grande problema de se usar um ADSL é o tempo de resposta para conserto na rede da empresa que nos presta o serviço. 

Um abraço,

Fernando Souza

----------


## eliasdominick

cara tenho experiencia na area e teafirmo no de 15 mega vc coloca uns 150 clientes , aí vcs vao pergunatr po 15 mega só 150 clientes , digo isso por causa do up de 1 mega e excede esse up comeca ficar lenta a net dos clientes e fica horrivel mandar fotos para orkut mandar email pesados , e vc tera que limitar em 64k de up down tranquilo pode vender ate 600k brincando mas nao de full para nao acustumar mal os clientes,

ja nos 35mega com 3 mega de up puts aí vc coloca tranquilo , ohh vou dar meu exempo tenho em um servidor com 8 megas dedicado full 233 clientes em horario de picoanalizando durante 3 meses eles gastam em media 800 a 1 mega de up e de 3 a 5.5 mega de down mas nao dou full limito no burst do mk . entao esses 35 mega colocando velocidade de 300k a 600k e upload maximo 100k voce coloca facilmente 800 clientes pois um upload de 3 mega tem uma otima largura de banda e como seu adsl e gvt ou oi eles tem entregam o down bem alto e seu up load que é 3 mega eles costumam manter esses 3 mega full sim nao sei como eles conseguem rsrsrsrs. dimdim rsrsr . cara só toma cuiddo com tia ana , abracosss

----------


## larryhc

> Boa tarde a todos!!
> 
> Gostaria de colocar em debate pois em minha cidade Recife-PE a (GVT) chegou com tudo para derrubar a (Oi), é seguinte:
> 
> Montei um pequeno provedor com rb600+3setoriais oiw 14 dbi 90°+ cartões r52h 350mW+ serv Squid + hotspot, até ai tudo blz. Procurei uma empresa que fornece link dedicado para começar com 10 clientes, comecei a operar em Janeiro/2010, e ate agora estou com os 10 clientes pois os que consigo são muito distantes da minha estação.
> Estou pagando caro por um link de 1Mb (dedicado) que bem dizer não estou utilizando (total), pois só tenho 10 clientes e nunca ao mesmo tempo. Comecei assim pensando que ia ser mais fácil conseguir clientes ... Resumindo...
> 
> Será que se eu pegar um link da GVT de [(15Mbps down) e (1Mbps up)]R$119,90 ou [(35Mbps down e 3Mbps up)]R$229.90 + ip fixo R$50,00, seria melhor para começar pois já não tenho de onde mais tirar dinheiro para pagar o link pois custa R$ 850,00 mês, e só tenho R$450,00 entrando dos clientes. Pensei em começar assim pois meu projeto era parceria SCM, mas por emquanto não dá.
> 
> ...


 
Caro,
sua rede tem exatamente três paineis setoriais de 14 dbi, provávelmente deve usar protocolo B então não tem muita conversa em relação de 15 para 35mb ADSL, pois cada painel o máximo que irá transmitir é 4mb ou seja: 4x3 = 12mbps total de banda que irá conseguir gastar, o bacana será você pegar adsl de 35mb não pelo down e sim pelo upload que é 3x maior que de 15mbps. Abraço!

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Muito obrigado a todos!

Cancelarei meu link e pegarei o link da gvt de 15Mb, pois como havia dito só estou com 10 clientes, quando atingir uma média de 80 a 100 clientes "média", colocarei novamente um (link dedicado) e procurarei uma parceria SCM.

Novamente agradeço a todos pelas opiniões, ajudaram bastante. Esse pessoal do "Under" é só coisa boa!!!

Tópico resolvido!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1929

Se me permitem, vou meter minha colher nesta conversa.
Eu já tenho link full. Tenho problemas com custo também.
Mas acho que minha saída foi entrar em contato com a GVT e consegui um link de 10 mega full.
Porque isso? porque como já comentaram, no adsl falta upload. E uma rede com upload baixo, como 64k acaba não desenvolvendo bem.
Eu deixo up e down iguais, em 256k, e só dou um burst bem mais generoso no download. No up dou um burst menor.
Para que eu vou segurar o up se eu tenho simetria no link que compro? E o resultado é outro, o pessoal voa na navegação. Antes quando eu limitava muito o up era mais travado.

E além disso a adsl tem controle na operadora limitando conexões simultâneas.
Eu testei um adsl da gvt na minha filha e lá dá na navegação até 2500 kbps em um adsl de 4 mega. Mas quando vai fazer dowloads grandes, não passa de 600kbps de jeito nenhum, pois eles limitam no mesmo molde de burst que nós usamos. Só que eles não divulgam isso.

E conversando com o consultor que me vendeu o link, ele me disse que a Gvt está atenta ao compartilhamento ilegal e que já tem agido em muitos lugares.
Assim que mais cedo ou mais tarde a coisa vai pegar. Não era conversa de vendedor pois eu já tinha fechado com ele o link full.
A gvt é uma empresa menor, mais enxuta e muito bem administrada. E agora que está sob o controle do grupo francês Vivendi a coisa vai ficar mais profissional ainda.

Assim que, se for fazer isso precisa crescer ligeiro para sair desta situação no mínimo incomoda. Já imaginou você com adsl e de repente fica sem link? Seus clientes vão tudo embora e voce começar da estaca zero e ainda com a fama...?

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Muito obrigado também pelas dicas, porem imagino assim:

se eu tenho uma empresa (CNPJ) na área de informática, e nessa empresa tenho vários computadores, ex.: uns 20 a 30 que utilizo para baixar vários aquivos, navegar, transferir arquivos para clientes e etc, peço um link para utilizar na mesma, eu não posso colocar esse link na minha rede??, o link que citei é para pequena e média empresa, mas não é dedicado, e não para usuário residencial. Se eu pedir um link em nome da minha empresa BR NET informática e comunicação Ltda, eles (gvt) não vão querer saber se tenho uma rede de computadores interna ou externa ou qual a finalidade do link vão?

Atenciosamente,

----------


## 1929

Eu tenho link dedicado.
Tenho também um link adsl com ip fixo.
O dedicado me permite revenda. Já está previsto no contrato isso.
Já o adsl com ip fixo é só para o uso próprio de empresa. Não é para revenda.
Este link eu havia pedido para uma lan house. Posso colocar quantas máquinas eu quiser e eles não podem bronquear com isso.
Mas se eu jogar este link para minha rede externa, para o provedor, posso ter problemas.
Mas como eu disse antes, o negócio, já que está difícil aí, é colocar assim mesmo e tocar a bola para a frente, mas num toque rápido para crescer e logo passar para link full.
Para você que está junto da GVT não é complicado pegar link full. Eu vou trazer o meu por 140km com 4 repetidoras. No seu caso como está junto é muito mais fácil. E a GVT não está tão caro assim, comparado com OI. Você vai pagar pouco mais da metade do que está pagando hoje por este dedicado que tem aí.
Eu também não tenho como bancar um link da OI por 3.000,00 como está hoje. O meu ainda é do contrato antigo de 1450,00 o mega. Se eu não tivesse a opção da GVT eu ia até parar com provedor.

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Novamente agradeço a todos pelas dicas.

Abraço e tópico resolvido

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Como posso começar agindo legalmente? Até que tentei, mas manter um link dedicado só com 10 clientes não dá, tenho que começar como ha maioria começou, com um link adsl quando atingir uma média de pelo menos uns 80 clientes colocar um dedicado e abrir parceria SCM.

Começei com uma boa estrutura de equipamentos e coloquei um link dedicado, abrir uma empresa (cnpj) no ramo de provedor sva e informática, mas do jeito que esta indo vou afundar o barco antes de entrar no mar.

Sei muito bem sobre minhas responsabilidades como empregado e como empregador, estou tentando agir dentro das medidas e por isso recorro ao forum para tirar dúvidas com pessoas que passam ou passaram por essa situação.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## BrasileiroNet

isso eu sei meu querido, que é crime federal, mas vou continuar com a mesma idéia, até conseguir uma certa quantidade de clientes para fechar parceria com uma empresa que tem SCM, para eu ser SVA dela entendeu????, ou não????, se vc for informar se isso é crime, então cria um tópico só pra isso, pois não era esse tipo de resposta ou ajuda que eu estou precisando no momento.

sem mais.

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo vai de Adsl, todo começo é assim são poucos que tem capital, para ficar pagando link dedicado por 1 ano ate conseguir uma boa clientela para pagar o dedicado, você esta consciente o que você esta fazendo é errado então quando você achar que consegue pagar o link dedicado concerteza você vai adquirir novamente, pois a qualidade não se compara. qlqr coisa add no msn para gente trocar informações t+

----------


## BrasileiroNet

novamente agradeço a todos pelas dicas e opiniões!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pruda

Ressuscitando o Tópico, pode haver algum curioso ainda ^^. Sem duvida entre 15Mbps e 35Mbps claro que 35 é muito melhor, e não por causa so da velocidade. O que ocorre é que essas velocidades não são conseguidas com modens ADSL, que so vão ate 20Mbps no maximo, se não me engano. A tecnologia usada é a VDsl, os modens são parrudos, utilizam mais energia (logico são mais resistentes a quedas etc) alem disso pra provedor o mais importante é o UP e 35Mps ja tem 3Mbps de Up... 50 clientes nem faz cocegas!! 15Mps os modens são ruins, cai meio diretao e o Up é baixo. Se puder 35Mps (dificelmente voce usara mais de 20) mesmo com 100 clientes, mas tera folga na rede.. Acima de 100 clientes Adsl e VDSL é meio complicado por causa do Connlimit, muitos mMSN Skype onlines nao suporta, fica caindo toda hora. pelo menos um dedicado é necessario.

----------


## rafaelhol

> Boa tarde a todos!!
> 
> Gostaria de colocar em debate pois em minha cidade Recife-PE a (GVT) chegou com tudo para derrubar a (Oi), é seguinte:
> 
> Montei um pequeno provedor com rb600+3setoriais oiw 14 dbi 90°+ cartões r52h 350mW+ serv Squid + hotspot, até ai tudo blz. Procurei uma empresa que fornece link dedicado para começar com 10 clientes, comecei a operar em Janeiro/2010, e ate agora estou com os 10 clientes pois os que consigo são muito distantes da minha estação.
> Estou pagando caro por um link de 1Mb (dedicado) que bem dizer não estou utilizando (total), pois só tenho 10 clientes e nunca ao mesmo tempo. Comecei assim pensando que ia ser mais fácil conseguir clientes ... Resumindo...
> 
> Será que se eu pegar um link da GVT de [(15Mbps down) e (1Mbps up)]R$119,90 ou [(35Mbps down e 3Mbps up)]R$229.90 + ip fixo R$50,00, seria melhor para começar pois já não tenho de onde mais tirar dinheiro para pagar o link pois custa R$ 850,00 mês, e só tenho R$450,00 entrando dos clientes. Pensei em começar assim pois meu projeto era parceria SCM, mas por emquanto não dá.
> 
> ...



GVT 15 mega com as limitações de QOS que eles impõem ao ADSL compartilhado tranquilamente 70 Usuários, a partir disso a coisa começa a ficar complicada para navegação, a abertura das paginas começa a ficar lenta devido as próprias limitações do QOS por parte da GVT. Palavra de quem sabe como funciona as coisas por lá! Pois tenho varios amigos técnicos que trabalhavam na oi e hoje trabalham na GVT aqui no Sul.
Agora 35 mega 150 usuários.
Isso tudo somado a perda de processamento do NAT do modem limita muito as coisas. Some ainda as complicações que connLimit falado pelo colega do post passado que nada mais é que um limite de conexões simultaneas a um determinado endereço de origem pode trazer pra sua rede.
35 mega da GVT assimétrico equivale a 10 Mega Dedicado simétrico.
Porem 35 mega limitado "sujo" com regras do adsl ou vdsl para users compartilhado nem se compara a 10 mega ilimitado "puro" sem regras.
_

Link simétrico - Upload e download equivalentes, ou seja, para cada mbps de "down", ele terá a mesma banda disponivel em "UP".
__
Link assimétrico - Download e Upload em velocidades distintas, seja por limitação tecnica ou por escolha. Um bom exemplo é o ADSL Que por limitação, trabalha com Upload menor que o Download.

_Isso por que o QOS da GVT limita a tudo. Mas o velocímetro mostra 35 Mega!.. Por que eu não navego a 35 megas? 
Primeiro é por que tudo na internet é com base em rotas. E geralmente as rotas são limitadas em certas ocasiões devido ao seu suporte de rede "limite".
Segundo por que a maioria das operadoras vendem a atração de você ir no velocímetro e ver o que de fato compra enganando o usuário final de uma certa forma.
Terceiro por que todas operadoras liberam a maioria dos testes de velocidades em seus QOS para não levantarem suspeitas. A navegação esta lenta. Tudo abre muito devagar menos os sites de testes de velocidades. Dificilmente um usuário ira reclamar o resultado impecável e perfeito do Speed test.
Mas o resto continua a abrir lentamente! Desconfie!!.
Em testes práticos navegando pela internet em um link de 35 mega não superei a margem de 3 mega para navegação na maioria dos sites. Salvo os downloads por torrent que fiz e downloads feitos pelo servidor da universidade federal do Parana ao qual possui um gigantesco link de dados.
Isso tudo tem um nome! Enganação? Não!
E sim Traffic Shaping!!!
Sem ele segundo os maiores engenheiros de comunicação a internet seria um caus no BRASIL devido a maioria das redes estar em estado precário.
Alguns dizem que o traffic shaping é proibido. Mas o que poucos sabem é que se traffic shaping fosse realmente crime, todas as grandes operadoras no brasil seriam condenadas! Pois todas se utilizam do shaping para torna a internet pelo meno viável ao maior numero de pessoas possível. Mesmo que isso custe o sacrifício de velocidade e desempenho a grande maioria dos usuários final de ultima milha!
Quando você liga pra operadora reclamando. A lei ampara a garantia dos 10% de garantia de banda e a ANATEL nada faz.
Brasil. Lamentável.
IPTV dessa forma no brasil nem pensar.
Enquanto isso na Europa e todos outros países desenvolvidos o IPTV é uma realidade firmada!
Que fique aqui registrado minha indignação quanto a esse absurdo.
Esse senário só ira mudar quando a Anatel mudar as regras e cobrar mais qualidade por parte das grandes teles que faturam bilhões por ano por um serviço precário e de má qualidade.

----------


## 1929

Experimente medir com o Simet. Não só down e up, mas latencia e jitter são mostrados.

----------


## rafaelhol

> Experimente medir com o Simet. Não só down e up, mas latencia e jitter são mostrados.


Dizem que esse Simet é o melhor sistema de medição ja formula em platarforma Java. Supera o Speedtest anos luz.

----------


## rayonni

Ressucitando mais um pouco hehe

Tenho uma duvida quanto a isso:

Se eu contratar um link dedicado de 1mega por exemplo e colocar mais um plano de por exemplo 100 mega da GVT que e:

Down 100mega / Up 10mega
Tecnologia Fibra Óptica

como fica?
e se tirar o dedicado como fica, quantos aguenta?

----------


## rafaelhol

> Ressucitando mais um pouco hehe
> 
> Tenho uma duvida quanto a isso:
> 
> Se eu contratar um link dedicado de 1mega por exemplo e colocar mais um plano de por exemplo 100 mega da GVT que e:
> 
> Down 100mega / Up 10mega
> Tecnologia Fibra Óptica
> 
> ...


100 mega via fibra uns 400 usuários tranquilo.
Mas é perigoso contratar 100 mega pra distribuição, mas acho que você sabe de todas as burocracias. Acho que todos começaram dessa forma.
Grande abraço meu amigo e boa sorte!

----------


## viniciusschettini

Boa Tarde !

Tenho 2 Links da Gvt ( Vivo ) de 50 Megas cada, com um total de 80 clientes e funciona tranquilamente sem precisar de Mikrotik, cada link de 50 megas tenho 40 usuários. Investimento bem pequeno e um Lucro bom, cada usuário paga 50,00.

----------


## SanchezMT

Logo anatel aprova limite de franquia, links compartilhados não poderão ser recompartilhados. Aproveite a fase boa e corra atrás da SCM

----------


## andrecarlim

Sei que não vem ao caso, mas há anos atrás, quando Mikrotik era novidade e existia um tal de StarOS (distribuição Linux que era boa pra lidar com provedor...), Eu fiz um load balance em Debian, com 10 modens Adsl de 512Kbps, tinha 5mb, para uns 400 cliente com planos entre 64k e 256k! Funcionava que era uma beleza. Fiz muito disso para provedores aqui da minha região... Agora vamos partir para planos astronômicos com restrição, parece que o negócio anda pra trás...

----------


## SanchezMT

Anda p trás não! A franquia vai ser suficiente p uma família usar o mês todo. Acredito q vc não faz balance mais, pois eh profissional agora! Provedor q tem dedicado, a franquia eh bem vinda, pois vai acabar com os gatonet.

----------

